# Bugs, Butterflies and critters.



## Longbow (Jan 1, 2010)

_ live in the sub tropical swamps of Florida. One thing we have plenty of is Bugs.
I enjoy making and shooting slingshots, and target shooting can get kind of boring to me after a while.
For the last few months I have been making clay balls to shoot as they are a lot cheaper to shoot away.
I have been shooting bugs and it can be a challenge to hit some of them. Butterflies flying at 20 yards are imposable but fun to shoot at.
Dragonflies grasshoppers and stuff like that is lots of fun too.
While I am setting out in my lawn char, I keep my crow call with me. It don't call in crows very often but I have fun shooting critters while I'm waiting.

Longbow_


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I would be interested to see any pics you have of your slings, or the surrounding terrain? I have a little surfing(I surf in Eau Gallie) house just up in Melbourne from you. I go when The surf is up and when I have time off from my wilderness business. Frogman....


----------

